# How soon can i do FET after failed fresh cycle



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

I know im getting ahead of myself as i am 11dp3dt on my first fresh cycle. I did a test this morning and it was BFN. I know it might still be positive by my OTD of saturday but i need to prepare myself for the next step. 
I have 2 frozen embies and wandered how soon can i have ET for those? assuming i get my AF soon can i then use them at my next ovulation time in about 2.5 weeks? Do i need any drugs or can i just do it without drugs?
So many questions 
thanks


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Think it depends a lot on your clinic... and how promptly they will meet with you after a BFN.... but honestly you might just be torturing yourself by testing early.... heres hoping you have a BFP and dont have to worry about it...     

if your cycle is normal then they could easily do a natural FET, but I guess it depends on your situation.... I always have to have medicated FET and if I had my own cycle, by the time I would have seen the doc after my BFN, then I would have been too late to start that cycle for FET, so would have to wait for next cycle...

also depends on NHS if you are in their system as they may not have a slot for you straight away...

lets hope you dont have to find out, fingers crossed for you
aissha


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Aissa
I have a regular cycle so am hoping for natural FET. I dont have AF yet but i imagine it will come before sunday this week, especially if i get a BFN saturday and stop taking the crinone. 
Do i need to see the clinic before i start this AF if i wanted a FET at my next ovulation? I could see them monday/tuesday next week. If i do a natural cycle will i still get scanned etc?


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

should have said im private aswell not NHS.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi KLConfused
Really hoping that you end up with a BFP so you won't need to worry about any of this!
I'm waiting for a FET following an abandoned cycle due to OHSS last month. At my unit they only offer medicated FETs and they wanted me to wait for a couple of cycles, but this was to calm everything down to the overstimulation which won't affect you.
I think I've read somewhere that most clinics like to see one natural bleed before re-challenging with treatment so potentially it may be the cycle after the one coming before you have the treatment. They'll presumably want to schedule a follow-up with you when (and I hope this doesn't happen!!) AF comes to discuss the FET and even though it's natural, I think they'd want to order and give you progesterone to support you after the FET - so this all may be a bit ambitious to achieve within the next fortnight or so.
Hope it's as quickly as possible for you though - I know I've been counting down the days (9 blastos in the freezer... coming to get you!)
xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

hi KL,

if you stop with the support, it could be a few days before AF arrives anyhow. so you have time... normally I would have  a Day 3 scan to check everything is nominal to start... then with a natural fet you could even be a few days later... 

never had a natural fet but i guess you will be scanned at the start and then maybe after day 10 or 11... they would need to monitor you to make sure they dont miss ovulation of course...

but like MrsHY said a lot of places will want to give you a cycle break before starting...

hope you are doing ok after your BFN, i know how awful it feels     
take care
aissha


----------

